# HGVC Boulevard (Strip) Studios



## Blues (Apr 11, 2015)

Revolution shows 3 different codes for the studios at the Boulevard --
Studio - STP
Studio - LT
Studio - ST3

All 3 have exactly the same description.  Anybody know what the difference is?  If it matters, I also have a couple of 3BR units reserved for a family reunion, but I want to get a couple more studios for the singles/couples, and if possible I'd like them to be in the same tower.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## tompalm (Apr 11, 2015)

Be aware the studios here on the north part of the strip have the smallest studios I have ever seen. The Flamingo and Elara are a lot bigger. In fact every studio I have seen in HGVC is bigger than this location. 

The plus is at the end of the hallway and supposed to be quieter. But that is a long hallway and I would rather be closer to the elevator. The other plus probably has a better view. If you can get the cheaper one, do that and call the front desk with your preference.  The studios are all the same except for the location.  At least that is what I was told when I called and asked questions about them.


----------



## Blues (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks, but I don't understand your response.  None of them are labelled as plus.  There's just STP, LT, and ST3.  Do you know what's what?

-Bob


----------



## jonevans (Apr 15, 2015)

Blues said:


> Revolution shows 3 different codes for the studios at the Boulevard --
> Studio - STP
> Studio - LT
> Studio - ST3
> ...



Just my guess but would go with the following
STP = view of strip
LT  = lower floors
ST3 = partial strip view or back side

best to ask HGVC  site for the most correct or current lie of difference 


my gut says get cheapest as there is no ocean to sit and watch and lana to on


----------



## Blues (Apr 15, 2015)

Actually, I called the 1-800 number for HGVC, and the rep claimed that there was absolutely no difference between them - that's it's just an inventory notation.  Of course, she simply read back to me the descriptions, which as I said, are identical.  So I'm not convinced that she would have known if there was a difference.  The price is the same for each, too.  So I just picked one at random and booked.  Thanks,
Bob


----------



## tompalm (Apr 16, 2015)

Call the front desk and make a request for the rooms you want. Maybe higher floor, maybe close to the elevator, maybe all rooms close together. If you don't make a request, you will get rooms all over the resort and not the desired location you want.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 16, 2015)

Blues said:


> Actually, I called the 1-800 number for HGVC, and the rep claimed that there was absolutely no difference between them - that's it's just an inventory notation.  Of course, she simply read back to me the descriptions, which as I said, are identical.  So I'm not convinced that she would have known if there was a difference.  The price is the same for each, too.  So I just picked one at random and booked.  Thanks,
> Bob



I just recently stayed there on an RCI exchange.
We had a 2 bedroom lock off.
The studio was actually quite nice.

We didn't have the greatest view because we were on the 4th floor so although we had a "strip" view we couldn't see much.  
There are no balconies in this resort, I'm surprised that Vegas resorts don't have balconies.  

The location was great though, as we were attending a convention at the LV Convention Center, for everything else on the strip it's quite a schlep, but we had a car so it wasn't a big deal.


----------

